# Just Curious...



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Why are some people's screen names maroon? I just noticed that a few minutes ago. Mine was maroon. Sorry, stupid question, but I'm just curious.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Why are some people's screen names maroon? I just noticed that a few minutes ago. Mine was maroon. Sorry, stupid question, but I'm just curious.


I placed a color legend in the "What's going on" section at the bottom of the main forum page. Take a look, it will explain everything.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah! Feel free to smack the duh out of me. I hadn't noticed that before. Thank you kindly!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smtmoe​


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ah! Feel free to smack the duh out of me. I hadn't noticed that before. Thank you kindly!


Ah, you're such a maroon... :buttkick:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt022:nutkick:Jus' kiddin'. I love yas!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

This website is fluid. Mike Barham was blue when I started posting tonight, now he's yellow. Or have I had to much to drink?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> This website is fluid. Mike Barham was blue when I started posting tonight, now he's yellow. Or have I had to much to drink?


I'm experimenting...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> I'm experimenting...


Why'd you tell him?! We could have had a great time messing with his head! :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> This website is fluid. Mike Barham was blue when I started posting tonight, now he's yellow. Or have I had to much to drink?


<John Wayne voice> "Who you callin' yella?"


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> <John Wayne voice> "Who you callin' yella?"


Sorry, font color not a character statement. :smt082
Now at least I know I'm not going crazy. I thought I was going to have to go get some money back for my LASIK.


----------

